# weaning off benzos



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Anyone have some ideas on how to wean oneself off of benzos? I've been on Restoril (temazepan) for years and my doctor wants me to switch to Lunesta which is supposedly less addictive but wants me off Restoril first. I am having a difficult time staying off the full amount of Restoril I was taking (high dose--60mg/night). Trying to go off 7.5 mg a week but find myself going back up after a 2 or 3 nights. Appreciate any suggestions. Tiss


----------

